# Blocks - 2D Spiel in Java als besondere Lernleistung



## Cola_Colin (31. August 2010)

Hallo,
hier möchte ich mein Projekt Blocks vorstellen.
Ich entwickle dies als besondere Lernleistung für mein Abi nächstes Jahr, im Prinzip ein Art 5. Prüfungsfach. Meine Motivation ist meine natürliche Begeisterung für das Thema und die Tatsache, das meine Schule kein Informatikunterricht bietet und ich gerne meine Fähigkeiten dort auch ins Abi bringen will 

*Die Idee*
Die Idee für mein Projekt ist es, die Grundlage für verschiedene Arten von 2D-Spielen zu schaffen, also Darstellung der Grafik, Physikberechnung, Soundwiedergabe, Verwaltung von Ressourcen, und die letztendliche Spiellogik mit Skripten zu realisieren. Ein Leveleditor soll es auch nicht-Programmierern ermöglichen vorgefertigte Skripte zu nutzen um sich eigene Level zusammen mit den jeweiligen Skripten zu bauen. 
Fertige Level werden hierbei in einer eigenen Datei gespeichert, die alles was der Level benötigt enthält und so leicht weitergegeben werden kann.

Das Hauptspielkonzept, das ich derzeit entwickle, ist ein klassisches Jump'n'Run, welches von der Physikengine jBox2D profitiert und damit ein paar lustige Effekte realisiert. 

*Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:*
Alle Grundfunktionen sind komplett.
Es gibt bereits 5 funktionsfähige Jump'n'Run Level.

Des Weiteren ein testweiser Pacman-Ansatz und ein Spiel namens 
ClickBlocks, bei diesem geht es darum gleichfarbige Blöcke wegzuklicken und dafür Punkte zu kriegen. Der Clou ist, das man mit den Pfeiltasten die Gravitation verändern kann um die Blöcke zu verschieben.

Der Leveleditor ist bereits gut brauchbar und es existiert bereits ein erstes Tutorial, das die Grundlagen für den Editor erklärt.

*Die Technik*
Ich verwende Java2D, für die Physik lasse ich jBox2D schuften und als Soundstandard verwende ich ogg's.

Um das Spiel zu spielen benötigt ihr einen Rechner, der mehr kann als ein Netbook und es muss Java installiert sein.

*Bilder*

Der Leveleditor:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/4945790235_d81290f40d_b.jpg

Ingame:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/4945790217_e9e93e33e4_b.jpg

ClickBlocks:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4945790209_882f2bd15f_b.jpg

Würde mich über Feedback, Kritik, und Erfahrungsberichte zum Editor/dem Tutorial freuen 


EDIT:
Dank einem User namens Sicaine hab ich jetzt ein bisschen Webspace 

Hier gibt es nun immer das aktuelle Changelog.

Hier gibt es nun immer die aktuelle Version zum Download. Derzeit ist das v0.10.


----------

